# spalted slabs that broke the ducks back



## davduckman2010 (Sep 25, 2015)

heres some massive slabs we milled spalted white oak / red oak and one 18 ft long ambrosia maple beast. all cut into live edge bar / counter top and book matched table tops. it took a bobcat to help lift the hugh red oaks on to the sawmiser. had to trim them a few times for the clearance for the blade. the white oak was down 15 to 20 years so dry it dulled a band on each log hard as hell. threw my back out the next day on these moveing and sealing --these slabs are a young mans sport im to old woodtick I saved a couple of the white oak giants they were running out of blades anyway

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like lots of work but will be worth it in the end. Good looking wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree on young mans work- or a tractor.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 25, 2015)

PS- Beautiful slabs...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice slabs, Duck!

So, when are we going to see the post here that you've decided to go out and just buy a mill for yourself so you don't have to wait for the guys to bring out their mill to see what's in the logs?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Nice slabs, Duck!
> 
> So, when are we going to see the post here that you've decided to go out and just buy a mill for yourself so you don't have to wait for the guys to bring out their mill to see what's in the logs?



im contemplating that matt don't know if I want to spend years recouping the cost of the mill . when I can get them sliced fairly cheap . the cost of the mill and up keep might out way the cost of them doing it. I find just selling them far out ways all that cost. the mill guys have a mountain of black walnut and some cherry slabs they want me to market for them because they don't sell enough I sold 100 slabs since june and they were kinda shocked that I was nearly out from the last mill job. they asked me to sell there walnut and cherry and give me 50% of the profits. they sent me pics and they got tons of it------ HMMMMM interesting [/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 25, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> im contemplating that matt don't know if I want to spend years recouping the cost of the mill . when I can get them sliced fairly cheap . the cost of the mill and up keep might out way the cost of them doing it. I find just selling them far out ways all that cost. the mill guys have a mountain of black walnut and some cherry slabs they want me to market for them because they don't sell enough I sold 100 slabs since june and they were kinda shocked that I was nearly out from the last mill job. they asked me to sell there walnut and cherry and give me 50% of the profits. they sent me pics and they got tons of it------ HMMMMM interesting



With a deal like that, I'd say it's worth it to keep doing business with the mill guys!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2015)

What a haul! At times like this I wish California was closer to Ohio!!! Seems like you always turn out such great lumber. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 25, 2015)

Is that oak from that big log that we cut into sections in the woods? Looks really nice inside.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 25, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Is that oak from that big log that we cut into sections in the woods? Looks really nice inside.


yep that only cut 2 smaller ones hard as hell to dry dulled the blades but looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice looking slabs!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2015)

Fantastic wood there Dave!



davduckman2010 said:


> im contemplating that matt don't know if I want to spend years recouping the cost of the mill .



You don't buy a mill to make money - you buy a mill to feed your addiction. Milling is an addiction all its own so you get to feed the addiction that feeds your addiction.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 25, 2015)

Good looking slabs Duck !!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 26, 2015)

Great slabs Sorry to here about your back. Was going to send you a message to let you know that I have chosen and prepped one the boards for your scroll saw picture. I am still trying to determine what scene to cut, so when the weather get crappy I will be working on completing my end of our trade. Good to see you still have a trunk or two of interesting wood
Dave


----------

